# ballet flats



## noahlowryfan (Oct 10, 2006)

what shoe stores sell ballet flats?


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 10, 2006)

every shoe store that ive ever been in has some form of ballet flats i know nordstroms has a large selection a bit pricey if you ask me though. target has some nice ones 2.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Oct 10, 2006)

i got 3 of mines at aldo's. also saw some at charlotte russe & old navy but they were a bit stiff!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 11, 2006)

i bought mine at target for like 10 bucks. UO has cute ones too in like every color for around 15 :]


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 11, 2006)

urban outfitters (you can check them out online)
nordstrom (they usually have a good range at different prices)
aldo
i agree with target, they usually have a decent selection at a great price
sounds weird but a co-worker has some really nice leather flats from clarks,  which is kinda unexpected, but they're high quality.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 12, 2006)

I got mine at Steve Madden, some are a bit pricy but you can check online...they usually have clearance sales. 

Also, Bakers has some cute flats or even Shiek.


----------



## teamo7 (Oct 12, 2006)

Bakers has really cute ones, a teeny bit pricey, and when i went to target they had the same for like half the price!!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 13, 2006)

I got mine at urban outfitters- they were $20. Capezio has some for about $14.


----------



## moonrevel (Oct 14, 2006)

I think just about everywhere has them now.  About three years ago, I was obsessed with them but they weren't really "in" and I had a difficult time finding any, but now I feel like I can't get away from them when I am browsing around Macy's.


----------

